

Google uses its home page and cash to try to beef up Knol - technologizer
http://technologizer.com/2009/01/30/google-needs-knols-good-ones-i-mean/

======
kin
I feel like Knol is set for a completely different audience than Wikipedia, a
much much smaller population of researches trying to get hype on their
findings.

